# liquid for d2g?



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I saw it on droid forums...anyone tried it or anything. I was curious but I'm at work and can't risk bootlooping untilled get home lol.


----------



## swirly (Jun 21, 2011)

(here) http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid/175776-liquid-smooth-roms-3-0-multiple-devices.html


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Consolidating the D2G posts from that thread:

1 person reports getting stuck at the M: 
"tried to install this on my rooted D2G, i wiped data and cache, installed, went to reboot and the phone won't get past the M logo now...even after a few battery pulls it won't get past it, should i try waiting longer? and if so how can i go back to restore the backup i made before installing this? (i dont have my pc with me so i can't do the sbf until sunday)"

Another user got it to install. However, it seems there is a known camera bug: "When you open the camera, it works fine until you close out of it and reopen it. It freezes and then force closes. Only a reboot reconnects the camera."

Aside: They have 10% battery also, not 1%, for those who are curious. This seems reasonably polished and nice, I wonder if they knew everything our devs did would allow them to fix the camera issue...

Another D2G user reports: "Ok heres what I did and seems like it fixed any problems I had..Apply airplane mode. It may not actually show airplane mode symbol in the status bar. Reboot(might not need to do this), then reboot in to clockworkmod recovery. Choose fix permissions(under advanced), then wipe cache and reboot. Now my sticky settings seem to be solved and also, i can switch between 3G and Wi-Fi with out problems. However, I did this for CM7, and the issues returned. I think I have found a new favorite rom though! I will keeping an eye on progress for sure. "
"I also wanted to update my original solution from earlier. Here is what I posted in another thread:
Ok heres an update on the sticky/permissions thing I mentioned above. I noticed the top of the change log page mentions to wipe data,cache AND dalvik cache. So I sbfed, went back to stock GB, and tried flashing again. This time,however, I made sure I did just that, wipe data,wipe cache,advanced->wipe dalvik cache, then flash Liquid. Now when I click a setting, it works right away with no problems. I think it needs to be made clear that the dalvik cache needs to be wiped to. "

Another user: D2G- thanks for this rom. I am having some issues though. First wifi doesn't work. Tried fixing perms but got nowhere. Not a huge problem as I find 3g is blazing fast anyway. Second which is a dealbreaker is the NFL mobile app seems to just stay at loading when trying to watch video. Is there a fix? My guess is stagefrieght media is the culprit but can't seem to find it in the "build.prop". Any ideas?
Thanks again.

and a bunch more: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid-d2g/175784-liquid.html


----------



## swirly (Jun 21, 2011)

all i know is im on it, and the only thing is the wifi for me. update to the 607 GB/ root/ and flash.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for that info blunder!! Very convienent to have all relevant info right there.

What im wondering is can I flash this tonight from miui or do I have to sbf?

Are you guys going to join swirly and give this a whirly? Haha


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Thanks for that info blunder!! Very convienent to have all relevant info right there.
> 
> What im wondering is can I flash this tonight from miui or do I have to sbf?
> 
> Are you guys going to join swirly and give this a whirly? Haha


no need to sbf just wipe data, cache, and devlik


----------



## zor (Jul 13, 2011)

I flashed this over cm7 on .607 and the only issue so far is the camera. It opened once fine but after closing and re-opening it gives me "camera error cannot connect to camera"


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

"zor said:


> I flashed this over cm7 on .607 and the only issue so far is the camera. It opened once fine but after closing and re-opening it gives me "camera error cannot connect to camera"


Only thing it could be is the first app not releasing the lock on the hardware. Do you have Spare Parts installed? If so, you can restart the system server and it will work again since it reinits the userland. Think of it as a warm reboot, or "rebooting" linux distros without rerunning the kernel.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I took the plunge and installed it- first rom flash ever! It's running and whatnot, just playing with it now and seeing what works, etc..

Update: it was working until I fixed permissions in clockwork and rebooted, now stuck at the M. I also disabled the boot animation, enable alpha transparency, and told google to sync my apps - maybe that was the mistake?

Update 2: SBFing...adb couldn't find the device while it was stuck at the M.

Update 3: I SBFed, and then re-flashed, and had the exact same issue. Somehow I am screwing it up and it can't survive a reboot. Going back to stock.


----------



## chameo53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Flashed this last night - no issues with getting it to boot into the Rom - had the same issue with wifi dropping out that I had with CM7 and Miui - seemed to happen right after I changed from the stock launcher in Liquid (not sure what it was) to another one - using LiveHome now. I think I had the wifi issue (no connectivity although it showed wifi working) right after I initially changed launchers on both CM7 and Miui - I seem to have an ongoing propensity to try new launchers.

Other than that the only issue might be battery - phone was dead this morning when I got up but I'm not sure how much battery I had last night. I'm looking at that today.

Other than that, this is actually a pretty nice ROM all the way around.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

"chameo53 said:


> Flashed this last night - no issues with getting it to boot into the Rom - had the same issue with wifi dropping out that I had with CM7 and Miui - seemed to happen right after I changed from the stock launcher in Liquid (not sure what it was) to another one - using LiveHome now. I think I had the wifi issue (no connectivity although it showed wifi working) right after I initially changed launchers on both CM7 and Miui - I seem to have an ongoing propensity to try new launchers.
> 
> Other than that the only issue might be battery - phone was dead this morning when I got up but I'm not sure how much battery I had last night. I'm looking at that today.
> 
> Other than that, this is actually a pretty nice ROM all the way around.


Dropped 40% overnight


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

"kevdliu said:


> Dropped 40% overnight


Hmm, mine was unpluged from 8 last night to 7 this morning, and with zero use it went from 80 to 60. Seems on par with CM7 and MIUI for me anyhow. Just did a battstats wipe and full discharge so anxious to see how it does now. CM7 got better after a week so maybe this will too. The rom itself is very nice. Featured loaded and and slim down at same time.

P.S. this is also under the Droid 2 Dev forum here on rootzwiki.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

ehedgecock said:


> Hmm, mine was unpluged from 8 last night to 7 this morning, and with zero use it went from 80 to 60. Seems on par with CM7 and MIUI for me anyhow. Just did a battstats wipe and full discharge so anxious to see how it does now. CM7 got better after a week so maybe this will too. The rom itself is very nice. Featured loaded and and slim down at same time.
> 
> P.S. this is also under the Droid 2 Dev forum here on rootzwiki.


I'm jealous that your install could survive a reboot...tell me, did you have google restore your backed-up apps when you were setting up liquid, or did you only use Titanium or something? I'm trying to pin-point how mine kept getting transformed from working to getting stuck at the M on reboot...


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am the one who was quoted for the fixes earlier in the thread but after more testing, I found wiping the dalvik cache in addition to cache and data gave me the most stable enviroment. This may or may not help others but the trend was there for me none the less. I been on the phone almost all day. Battery does seem to drain quicker then CM7, but had no wi-fi issues at all today. The only bug I am experiencing aside from battery life is the camera. I think someone said you can install the alternate camera, which is an option in liquid settings I think,and thay would fix it but I have not tried this yet. I have tried other cameras from the market but had no luck so I am doubtfull the alternate camera tweak will actually work.


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

"Blunderbuss said:


> I'm jealous that your install could survive a reboot...tell me, did you have google restore your backed-up apps when you were setting up liquid, or did you only use Titanium or something? I'm trying to pin-point how mine kept getting transformed from working to getting stuck at the M on reboot...


I used Jrummys App Manager Pro. I've been leaving the restore check box unticked as I didn't want it competing with the restore in AMP. Its been incredibly stable for me. I've rebooted dozens of time trying new fonts as well as boot animations. My path to this point is as follows

Prerooted GB -> CM7 -> MIUI -> Apex -> Prerooted GB -> CM7 -> LGB

I had made nandroids at each point, going back to Stock to go to apex, then back to stock, then fresh install of CM7 then to LGB. Have not had to sbf for quite some time as each runs on the GB kernel. Each build has been solid other than commonly reported bugs like sticky settings.

The one thing I have not done as I haven't seen a need to on LGB is fix permissions. I know its built from CM7, but it hasn't had any sticky settings issues. Only bug I got is wifi not working, but with unlimited data, I don't use it anyhow. All features work and its miles faster in every aspesct then CM74D2G, as it was when liquid first dropped it for the D2 when it was 2.6.

I think clockworkmod may have something to do with being stuck at M. It seemed a while back that if I had anything other than the DroidX 2nd Init when using this on my D2, it got M stuck. I'm using which every version gives me 5.0.2.0 as it seems to be most stable for me. The D2G version in Rom Manager would not let me wipe data and cache. It said it did, but didn't. That's version 5.0.2.3 I believe. May not even be related, but worth checking into.


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wiped everything before install, everything, i had the camara issue everyone is having, i didn't try Liquid's settings to change anything... i restored my apps with the latest Titanum Backup every app worked fine, Wireless and 3G were very stable BUT! after running the Tethering app which also worked by the way, Wifi and 3G weren't connecting after tethering so i tried to put the phone on airplane mode and it seems airplane mode has issues because Wifi was unchecked and instead of going on airplane mode it says it's disabling wifi and it checks it trying to turn it on and it doesn't go in airplane mode


----------



## chameo53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I might just be missing it but I don't see any of the "standard" settings related to the global capability of the phone. I see an international data roaming setting so that might be it but nothing related to the global vs CDMA settings in most other ROMs.

Is it out there somewhere?


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

"chameo53 said:


> I might just be missing it but I don't see any of the "standard" settings related to the global capability of the phone. I see an international data roaming setting so that might be it but nothing related to the global vs CDMA settings in most other ROMs.
> 
> Is it out there somewhere?


I think it was omitted, not on mine neither.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

GSM data is almost certainly not working on this, since it isn't working on the GB based CM7 either, which this is based on.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I managed to survive a reboot! Following ehedgecock's advice and a post from Rev, it turns you that you need the droid x (2nd init) CWR installed from rom manager, where as I just had the droid 2 bootstrapper app.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol.....


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

"Blunderbuss said:


> I managed to survive a reboot! Following ehedgecock's advice and a post from Rev, it turns you that you need the droid x (2nd init) CWR installed from rom manager, where as I just had the droid 2 bootstrapper app.


That's good news... I've actually started to run into issues myself. I think that first nights battery use was a fluke cause its seeming to just tank now, like cm7 did before the deep sleep fix. Got 13 hours with minimal use, and by minimal I mean like all of 30 minutes the screen was on. Also, got first sticky settings today when playing with brightness. Manually it won't adjuist from lowest poisition for some reason, but checking auto pulls it up and keeps it up.

Other than that, I haven't had a random reboot since running it as well as it makes me perfect coffee in the mornings.

Edit: Fixing permissions worked for sticky here too of course. Thought I bootlooped though as it took a good 5 minutes to rebuild dalvik I guess. Probably didn't need to wipe but couldn't hurt, unless it did bootloop me lol.


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, am I ever eating my words. This roms battery life is fantasic. /sarcasm

2hrs off charger, streamed about 20min of Slacker for drive home, screen off whole time, and its down from 100 to 50. Having cleared batt stats and fully drained/recharged twice, I can say that no matter what I do, I still end up dead after roughly 6 hours of light to moderate use. Shame though as this rom is the bomb and so far on my wifes D1 its blowing everything else out of the water.

**** locked bootloaders and this 2nd init workaround. My next phone will hopefully be the VZW Nexus or at least something that can be unlocked and has a significant dev following.

P.S. Kudos to Liquid and team for such a awesome rom though. Best I have run period, sans battery shit drainage on the D2 Global.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

chameo53 said:


> I might just be missing it but I don't see any of the "standard" settings related to the global capability of the phone. I see an international data roaming setting so that might be it but nothing related to the global vs CDMA settings in most other ROMs.
> 
> Is it out there somewhere?


Thats because it isnt in the aosp settings and probably wont be added unless we get source to a build that has it working correctly (like blur) which wont be happening....

edit: I know about opensource.motorola but theres 2 problems with that. 1, they've only posted .290 source for d2g and 2, theres no source code for the settings.apk/settingsprovider.apk


----------

